# Dose of southern hospitality



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Well a while ago I asked about candela wrapped cigars and @Wheels Up informed me of one he had in his possession that was mine. It finally made it's way home after a few days sitting at my state capitol postal hub. He was kind enough to also send a few tour guides as well. Thanks Steve, I haven't had any of these yet...and you owe the post office a new mailbox. :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice! I think @Wheels Up has a Norden bombsight in his B17.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice southern ash whoop!!!!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicely done !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Glad they made it to you safely, brother. 

Watch out for those green sticks. If they ever get a foothold, they’ll be everywhere in no time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> Watch out for those green sticks. If they ever get a foothold, they'll be everywhere in no time.


I'll give a heads up to my bank account just in case. :grin2:


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Great Hit!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

